# Hollowgram Crank Puller



## merlin3008 (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone have a spare Cannondale crank removal tool they don't use anymore. I need one and I can't belive they want $70 for what looks like a large threaded allen key bolt.

Thanks!

[email protected]


----------

